# A single photo to capture the spirit of your watch



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Hopefully I'm not duplicating any threads here but it looks like we all love pics so worth a shot ..

A simple challenge; show us one photo that you feel best sums up the spirit of your watch. It has to be your photo and your watch, so no borrowed web shots or brochure images.

Here's my kick-off contribution ...

Speedmaster Professional on a custom rally strap accompanied by my 20 year old hogskin driving gloves and a pulley extracted from an old V6

;-)


----------



## Dastick (Oct 6, 2013)

View attachment 12894997


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Unfortunately for some reason I can no longer post pictures due to error message attachment limit reached for whatever reason. I guess a picture of the great out doors with my son would sum up my watch as my SBDX001 is a birth year watch of my son and we both love the great outdoors so it would most likely encompass Myself wearing the MM300 with my son on the North coast of Northern Ireland


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

There's some interesting karma going on there ... the first response is from a fellow KTM Adventure owner and the second response is from a fellow Norn Irish!!

Nice bike Dastik! (And the watch too :-!)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Does it count if I'm going to Ireland at the end of March? 

Both are black/white, classic, and enjoy going on adventures


----------



## Dastick (Oct 6, 2013)

..and another for another watch.

View attachment 12895215


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Dastick said:


> View attachment 12894997


If _only_ I'd thought to have my watch peek out of the cuff for this photo it would perfectly sum up my long suffering Breitling Chrono Superocean ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

I just got this watch a couple days ago, but it is a Seaforth, so here is a picture of it on the sea going to Bainbridge Island.


----------



## Dastick (Oct 6, 2013)

Sodafarl said:


> If _only_ I'd thought to have my watch peek out of the cuff for this photo it would perfectly sum up my long suffering Breitling Chrono Superocean ...


Going to have to start a new thread "post a photo of your watch with your KTM"


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

This has always been my favorite photo of my Submariner...


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

stuffler said:


> View attachment 12895571


That's a great photo; where is it? It looks a lot like the Dolomites.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

GMT


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Great Shots gentlemen, and cool idea for a thread. :-!

My PO will provide my toughest choice for this challenge, as it is such a versatile watch for me, and I often throw it on a variety of straps, and wear it to many beautiful places. It is my everyday watch, which means it is also quite often my outdoor watch. I guess I'll go with this one.










Now my orange PO is an easier choice. I can sum it up in one word...Orange










Space watch, Space pen. Plus both shiny ;-)










Another one where the theme is the bold color of the watch










No explanation for the next couple, I just always felt that these pics captured the essence of each of these watches well



















This G is one I take hiking often, especially in the mountains when I want to keep track of elevation










And finally, my Frogman, which is my beach watch when I'm back home in FL


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Fantastic photos K&L and you completely nailed the idea of the thread! |>


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Balance and simplicity


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... this was for Halloween ,  , the H2O Orca Skull "peak-out from the coffin" ... _


----------



## Watchstein (Jan 28, 2018)

Amazing photo!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Great idea for a thread OP!


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_
... Visconti 
_


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Dastick said:


> Going to have to start a new thread "post a photo of your watch with your KTM"


;-)


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Great idea for a thread OP!


Cheers PJW. I was interested to see how end users viewed their watches and how they perceived their spirit and 'emotion' and also how this might differ from how the brands themselves present them.

Some of the images so far are fantastic.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## RWP1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Not sorted how to post pics yet...........if it just comes up as link then I think I need some advice,

apparently like get more posts.......Sorry.


----------



## Serkz (May 31, 2015)

Got to love a shot of the legendary Speedy. Thumbs up.


----------



## FOOT SOUP (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll play


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## dheinz14 (Jun 9, 2014)

Awesome thread. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## Hsvu (Jan 24, 2018)

Great photos guys, such talent!


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

Seaforth by the sea.


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Leonine said:


> I'll play
> 
> View attachment 13000345


Nice!! It's a while since I'd checked this thread. I dropped in because I'm just after posting something similar of my Speedy on a different thread and thought I might share it here. Now I definitely will ... great minds think alike I guess ...


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Can't imagine one more appropriate than this... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

...


----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

That's not a single photo.



Trinityten said:


> View attachment 13112647
> View attachment 13112649


Jus' sayin'.


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

Exudes readability, even in darkness


----------



## BugBully (May 12, 2018)

My favorite still , and my first. Been in rivers, deserts, you name it. This picture is at the chain of Angels Landing, a Utah grail hike. It captures the spirit perfectly.


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Enicar Special Edition 150 Year Jubilee Automatic
ETA 2836-2


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Atlantic Seacrest Large (42mm) Automatic
ETA 2824-2


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Robisz007 (Jun 19, 2015)

Powered by ETA2824-2


----------



## VStephenson (May 12, 2018)

Before I traded this one  Wish I hadn't









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## eastbounddown9000 (Jul 15, 2017)

http://imgur.com/TV2K4bn


----------



## omega4life (Jul 3, 2018)

Can someone identify this watch??? Sorry for the poor pic


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Apologies, I know it's not 1 photo...
But it does capture the spirit of my Moonwalker...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------

